# From computer science to finance?



## Jeff Tang (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi. First of all I'm new to these MBIT theories.. and I believe I'm INTJ (still having a little doubts at times).

This issue had been on my mind for quite some time now.. I was previously a computer diploma graduate. After which I attempted to pursue a computer science degree, but it was just 1st semester into the course that I realised I don't really like all these software engineering stuffs. Moreover, I'm not good at them. So I gave up and quitted the computer science course. 

Took a break and worked at some financial institutions as lowly positions, and the interests into finance actually grew on me. Took on a BSc banking & finance course, and right now I'm into my 2nd year. All these doubts, even now I'm doubting if I'm made the right move on the switch. Some told me I have to get to the working environment to have it figure out, but it had been my mind all these time. I have 2 questions here:

1) under what circumstances would you think it was a right move for the switch? Honestly I made the switch based on instinct and interests which I do not know where it will bring me to.

2) all these doubts on my plans, does that make me a less INTJ? or not INTJ?


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think your decision to move out of computer science and into finance was a good one, since you need to be interested in what you are studying and what you want to do for a career. 

That doesn't make you any less of an INTJ. I'm sure you'll find much diversity in the subjects that INTJs majored (or are majoring in) in college.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I am an INTJ who started as a CS major but I finished with a finance degree. 

What you might want to do is get the finance degree but stay techy smart so you can work in both fields. It doesn't hurt to have a double major or just be ready for the next project that requires programming smarts. The economy is tough and you need anything you can do to set yourself apart.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I switched from a math degree to an art degree...

Proof you should just do what makes you happy, even if the jump is to something totally unrelated to your previous course of study. :happy:


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Jeff Tang said:


> Hi. First of all I'm new to these MBIT theories.. and I believe I'm INTJ (still having a little doubts at times).
> 
> This issue had been on my mind for quite some time now.. I was previously a computer diploma graduate. After which I attempted to pursue a computer science degree, but it was just 1st semester into the course that I realised I don't really like all these software engineering stuffs. Moreover, I'm not good at them. So I gave up and quitted the computer science course.
> 
> ...



My opinion is it makes you more an INTJ, because I find they have troubles making up their minds. It seems they would rather make sure they think it over and usually feel the need to rethink and can't settle on one thing. I am not saying they are all like this, but I can see where this falls in line.


----------



## Jeff Tang (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks people.. I really am loving this forum more. Re-assurance means a lot to me.


----------



## Inev1t4bl3 (Jul 20, 2010)

On the other hand, it is not the end of the world if you are not an INTJ.


----------



## Unimaginative (Mar 24, 2011)

Get into sales and trading. A lot of comp-sci majors with a business bent go into because it involves a lot of programming. Some S+T programs actually make you take the MBTI test to see if you're an XNTJ, so if you're an INTJ with Comp-Sci + Finance background, you'd fit right in.

You can find the salaries for S+T on wall street oasis. Even at associate level you can make $200k, and you can make some very obscene salaries if you stay with it.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Unimaginative said:


> Get into sales and trading. A lot of comp-sci majors with a business bent go into because it involves a lot of programming. Some S+T programs actually make you take the MBTI test to see if you're an XNTJ, so if you're an INTJ with Comp-Sci + Finance background, you'd fit right in.
> 
> You can find the salaries for S+T on wall street oasis. Even at associate level you can make $200k, and you can make some very obscene salaries if you stay with it.


With the S+T programs, do you literally mean to imply that these programs won't accept you unless you are an XNTJ? If so, is it unethical to use the MBTI test to determine whether the person should get the job? Just because there might be a lot of INTJs attracted to some job, that doesn't mean that other types are incapable of doing the job with the same level of quality. (Which goes for all types as well).


----------



## Unimaginative (Mar 24, 2011)

kittychris07 said:


> With the S+T programs, do you literally mean to imply that these programs won't accept you unless you are an XNTJ? If so, is it unethical to use the MBTI test to determine whether the person should get the job? Just because there might be a lot of INTJs attracted to some job, that doesn't mean that other types are incapable of doing the job with the same level of quality. (Which goes for all types as well).


It's absolutely unethical to use the MBTI test in the way they use it. I hope this doesn't come off as patronizing, but in my personal experience, the world of high finance is rarely bound by ethics(one reason I left). 

By the way, from what I remember, the MBTI was only administered if you got an interview. If you're an INFP with a 3.9 Comp Sci/Math or Finance degree from MIT/CMU/Stanford and you aced every other part of the interview, I seriously doubt they'd care too much about the MBTI results. Also, if you're a different type, you could always consider some other part of finance, like investment banking which I think is a lot more SJ focused.


----------

